# carb refeeds



## mit37 (Jun 25, 2003)

does everyone dieting need to do a carb refeed? i was reading this artice  http://www.thinkmuscle.com/articles/mcdonald/carb-up-and-ketogenic-diet.htm 


and it talks about how to carb refeed??

please explain


----------



## mit37 (Jun 25, 2003)

and this article says that i should refeed as long as i cutting calories... i am really confused now please help...

http://www.theministryoffitness.com/mof/library/articles/article18.htm


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2003)

First of all your links arn't working.  2nd of all if your taking in enough carbs daily there is no need for a refeed unless you feel your lacking energy.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 26, 2003)

Here's the links for you, Jodi:

http://www.thinkmuscle.com/articles/mcdonald/carb-up-and-ketogenic-diet.htm

http://www.theministryoffitness.com/mof/library/articles/article18.htm

And i disagree with the second sentence in your post to a small degree.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 26, 2003)

K...first off I have to mention I didn't read ther links but I will voice my opinion regardless.....there is more of a reason to do a refeed other than carbs...for example you may be consuming a reasonable amoutn of carbs but if you're still consuming cals below maintenance levels you should get a nice benefit from a refeed...you may just want to limit it to once a week or so....don't go longer than 10 days though.  Tehrefeed..IMO...main objective is to consume a decent amount of cals OVER maintenance levels...whether from fat, carbs, or protein with the objective of preventing a decline in metabolism.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 26, 2003)

Refeeds play with your head a little because you WILL gain w8...mainly fluid after doing it...but it will go away after a couple days...and in terms of long-term success on your cut your body will DEFINATELY thank you down the road for the refeeds....REFEEDS = a LEANER physique...providing you don't binge of course and that you limit them to once a week.

One last thing...I would wait a few weeks into your diet before refeeding....I would say to avoid a refeed during the first 3 even 4 weeks.  After that once a week is a good guideline.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> K...first off I have to mention I didn't read ther links but I will voice my opinion regardless.....there is more of a reason to do a refeed other than carbs...for example you may be consuming a reasonable amoutn of carbs but if you're still consuming cals below maintenance levels you should get a nice benefit from a refeed...you may just want to limit it to once a week or so....don't go longer than 10 days though.  Tehrefeed..IMO...main objective is to consume a decent amount of cals OVER maintenance levels...whether from fat, carbs, or protein with the objective of preventing a decline in metabolism.




I know what you mean about just eating more calories overall, but i do believe you get more bang for your buck from focusing almost soley on carbohydrates.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2003)

> providing you don't binge of course and that you limit them to once a week.


This is the reason why I don't suggest them to newbies.  People don't know when to stop or they use refeeds as an excuse to eat like shit and add wayyy too much fat for the day, thus negating the whole purpose of a refeed


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 26, 2003)

TCD...I agree.....best choice also IMO is to refeed on carbs...I guess what I'm saying is that if you think you're doing a reffed by upping carbs but continuing to keep overall cals below maintenance then you're not really doing a refeed...know what I mean?


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 26, 2003)

Oops..hehe...reffed = refeed


----------



## Robboe (Jun 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> TCD...I agree.....best choice also IMO is to refeed on carbs...I guess what I'm saying is that if you think you're doing a reffed by upping carbs but continuing to keep overall cals below maintenance then you're not really doing a refeed...know what I mean?




Definately.

I personally define "refeed" and "carb-load" quite differently.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2003)

Would either of you put a newbie on a refeed program though?  Really?  Wouldn't it be better and easier for them to try and get a sufficient amount of carbs per day and teach them how to cut before throwing a refeed in the mix?


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 26, 2003)

All diets (diet meaning eating less than maintenance levels) require refeeds IMO..otherwise progress/metabolism are comprimised.

I guess the answer is YES...for me...especially for newbies b/c they have a hard time being strict and the refeeds allow them to cheat a little....no cheating almost 100% of the time means quitting the plan for a newbie!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2003)

I personally think that for a newbie that is too much to consider.  Most newbies want something quick, easy and to the point for a while until they get the hang of it.  Then after a few weeks and they understand more, then they are usually ready for a change.  I personally wouldn't suggest a refeed for a newbie or even suggest a plan that requires a refeed.  After a while and they are more comfortable then sure.  JMHO!!!


----------



## mit37 (Jun 26, 2003)

fit freak and chicken daddy.... i was just wondering what kind of carbs do u guys eat for your refeed and how long are ur refeeds.... also is it better to refeed right after your workout... i work out late in the evening so would i still eat a lot of carbs right before i go to sleep..... thanx for the help


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 27, 2003)

Actully you will get the most benefits from a refeed on non-training days that way your glycogen stores can become fully saturated.

Ideally your refeeds should be the usual slow burning carbs...you can through in a little extra variety like maybe a banana or something like that...truth is I typically have a treat like some pasta on my refeeds...it accomplishes both goals...a refeed as well as keeping my sanity levels in check by allowing me to have a treat.  Trick is don't go overboard on unhealthy foods...and keep a close watch on portions.

For optimal results stick to the usual carbs sources like sweet potatos, oatmeal, brown rice, apples, berries, etc.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 27, 2003)

One more thing worth mentioning...you must be strict all week...NO CHEATS...otherwise the reffed won't be necessary and if you do it...w/o needing it...you'll have a hard time losing BF.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Actully you will get the most benefits from a refeed on non-training days that way your glycogen stores can become fully saturated.



What do you mean by this?


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 27, 2003)

I prefer to not train on refeed days...that way glycogen stores are filled...as opposed to training/cardio that use of much of the carbs you eat.


----------



## mit37 (Jun 29, 2003)

fit freak how many extra carbs do u eat for refeeds and do u divide it up between your meals of the day??


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 29, 2003)

It will depend on what type of diet you're adhering to...when I cycle low carbs (0.5 grams of carbs per LB of BW) I try to consume a good 2 grams of carbs per lb of BW on refeed days....someitmes up to 3 grams (depending onhow dpleted I feel)...and of course...I spread them over 6 meals.  On refeed days I try to slightly lower protein...down to 1 gram per LB or so.


----------



## mit37 (Jun 29, 2003)

fit freak do u spike your insulin after your workout when ur on a cutting diet...or do u just have a regular meal with low gi carbs?


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 30, 2003)

I rarely go for the insulin spike...cutting or bulking...do3esn't matter!

Insulin spike doesn't mean no carbs though.....I always make sure I have a good portion of carbs and protein post workout...I just don't use high GI carbs like dextrose, etc.  I usually have 3 servings of oatmeal post workout as my carb choice.


----------

